# I feel so clever!



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

When I first got mr. Prickles he had that awful comfort wheel, but it was too loud. So I got him the Carolina storm for Christmas... But I had this feeling he wasn't using it. I put a little flour on it, to see if I was right and nope... Not running.

His cage is in my son's room and I trout maybe he's bothered by the night lite. I covered the cage last night so it was dark and refloured and viola! Wheel time!


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Glad to hear your hedgie is running on its wheel now!  Good thinking


----------

